# My 1/24-25 Kustom Speed Shop...... Work in progress......



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I started working on this in 2017, and it's an ongoing work in progress. The shop is a tribute to several of my artist friends, some who are no longer with us unfortunately, and to my family, who have always supported my art and model work. There are hundreds of detailed parts in here, many very hard to find. I have made an effort to kustom paint and detail all of it as much as possible. It's pretty big, about 3 feet x 2 feet.








Keep watching, I'll continue to add pictures as it comes along.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow, Wow and *WOW*. That is truly stunning. One of my aims is to build a large model with lots of details like yours.
You have set such a high bar. I am sorry to say this... but I hate you.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I like that Cadillac couch and motor cycle. How many years did it take you to get to where you are??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> I like that Cadillac couch and motor cycle. How many years did it take you to get to where you are??


Way back when Timmie still had some salt and pepper on his head - evidently! 🤙


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! I love the attention to detail you've put into this. 👍


----------



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

Amazing! I take it you like Rat Fink. Was he a creation of Ed “Big Daddy” Roth?


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*An absolute amazing work of art you have created there. Absolutely Fantastic job...
I'm giving ya both "Thumbs Up...*


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Absolutely stunning, now I have seen what I have envisioned is possible, thank you.


----------

